# Marks 55 gallon!!



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So after much dinking around I have managed to get my 55 up and going. Picked this thing up about 7 weeks ago, resealed it, leak tested it and put In a in tank sump. It was a lot of fun making a project out of it and to be honest it is the part I enjoy the most.

Just thinned my plants out and moved everybody over lock stock and barrel.

Week and a half in and everyone seems happy. Haven't lost any fish and parameters are still looking good. Happy I finally pulled it of. Glad to be rid of my under tank sump, never had a proper overflow and it was always causing grief with matching outflow and return volume but hey, that was fun too.

We will keep this journal a wee bit more mellow than the first one, the initial high has worn off and I'm mellowing out to just enjoyment but wanted to update everyone in what I have been enjoying.

cheers all!


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Love the Rasboras!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks very nice buddy. Good job.

Anthony


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a nice clean set up!
Is that a sump or a partition you have for the filtration?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

partition thingy. Sounds better to call it my in tank sump. Classy and what have you.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Mick2016 said:


> Love the Rasboras!


Me too!!

Now if only I was heartless and could rid myself of these bloody platy...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Know why I don't update this thread very often.... well it is because this tank is perfectly boring and healthy.

New tank transfer diatoms have gone away, little bit of hair algae all gone. Time for sitting back and enjoying my simple, satisfying planted tank.

On a positive note, I have managed to get rid of about 50 platy in the last 2 weeks (thank you wife) and I am down to just a bakers dozen. Most of adults are gone and I'm thinning the males. Soon I will have a couple of female adults and that is all.

Shrimp still multiplying, my in tank filter is a thing to dream of and I literally couldn't be happier!!

.... someday I will get a real camera.


----------

